# Bobby's in the ER!



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so scared, I can hardly type.

Bobby, who just turned a year old on 10/29, is in the ER right now, and we don't know what's wrong. Right now, the vet at the animal hospital has three ideas in mind: lepto, liver shunts, or he injested a toxin.

Bobby has been perfectly and completely fine for the whole time we've had him. The biggest problem we've had is that he eats his hair off which has been bothersome, and I've been doing all I can to try to figure out what is going on.

But today, he fell really ill, and he's now in the hospital for at least 24 to 36 hours. Seems around 5:00, he was laying on my husband while they were on the couch, and he started retching. My husband scooped him up and ran him over to the sink thinking he was throwing up another furball like in the past. He threw up some bile-like substance and then started screaming like he was in pain. My husband then returned with him to the couch and was comforting him, and he said the dog was breathing kind of shallowly and making some small noises. Then he felt Bob's stomach tensing up and realized after a few moments that the dog had pooped while laying in his arms.

He then took him outside to go finish going to the bathroom; and when he did, he said Bob collapsed and was lethargic. I got an alarming phone call as i was leaving work, telling me he was heading to emergency.

Bobby just got fixed on 10/29, and thankfully I had them run bloodwork so we had some baseline numbers. His liver enzymes at that time were at 43, and tonight they were at 1,500. Additionally, his clotting agent numbers are low, and they had to inject him with vitamin K. They said that a preliminary look at his x-rays show a small liver for the size dog he is. The more I keep reading, the more I wonder if it's liver shunts, though he doesn't have many of the symptoms that I've read, AND it came on so quickly. The vet said something about oftentimes, after they've been under anesthesia, a shunt will reveal itself (I think that's what she said).

Right now we don't know anything, and I'm beside myself with worry. I don't know what's worse -- not knowing what's wrong, or looking at the possibilities. I'm trying to read through some of y'all's other experiences, but I still don't know what to think. The earliest I may know something is tomorrow after 10:00. I'm so very scared. :'(


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

First quit reading the internet! It will scare you...there are many other things and if it is a liver shunt it depends on where it is some can be operated on and corrected. We have people on the forum who have had dogs who have had a shunt, had surgery and are fine. Vitamin K is also given for poison and the liver is elevated...there are so many things.

I am very sorry you are going through this...your poor baby and you! I hope the vet is able to get this under control. I have been to the Vet too many times thinking my pet was not going to be with me anymore, only to have them bounce back. Thinking of you. Hugs


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm sending up prayers for Bobby! I hope you get answers soon and get the problem resolved!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you both. You're right, Magpie, I do need to quit reading. I don't know what's scarier -- not knowing what's wrong, or believing you found what it might be and it sounding scary as all hell. He has been, by far, the sweetest addition to our family and is SUCH a happy little boy, that the thought of him being so sick is very scary to me.

The other thing that has me freaked is, after hearing all the blah blah blah from the vet that was swimming around in my head, I asked her flat out if I needed to be scared. She said, "Well, you should be worried as this is very serious."

These are the same vets that brought my Maltese with congestive heart failure back from the brink of death (if only for a while), so I'm going on faith that they can help Bobby.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

You and Bobby are in our thoughts and prayers.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm praying for you and bobby. I hope for good news in the morning.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers for you and Bobby. Not knowing what is going on is the most nerve wrecking thing hope they figure out what it is soon.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh Blue, I am so sorry for you and Bobby! Poor little Bobby! I will be thinking of you and hope everything will turn out ok.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry..my thoughts are with you!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

OH no. I'm soo soo sorry your baby is so sick. It does sound very very serious. I'm sending you positive thoughts, energy and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hopefully this new day will bring good news. You are in our thoughts and prayers that all will be well and Bobby will be back home soon,
Estelle and the Bella sisters


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. I feel so horrible for you, your family and Bobby. I will be praying for him to recover quickly. I hope it's nothing serious. Please keep us posted. We are all behind you


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh I hope he feels better today. Prayers on your way.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Checking for news. I know it will be later but wanted you to know you are still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hoping for the best for Bobby, and will be checking this thread.
_Get well Bobby!_


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh no, hope your little guy is ok. Prayers to Bobby and your family. I hope you get some good news this morning.


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

You and Bobby are in my prayers.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mossimo sends extra special prayers to his half brother!!... We will be thinking of you and stay strong! We loove our little babies so much and that is why we feel so much pain when they are ill - Please keep us posted!
XOXOXO


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie and Mig send get well lickies!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Bobby and poor you! Keep us posted... we are ALL worried!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs and woofs , Dave and Molly.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We are all worrying...hope he is on the mend.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh now, sending Bobby prayer's right now!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh no, poor Bobby. Hope you get good news today and hope he's feeling better.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope this gets resolved soon and Bobby gets well.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts to Bobby.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Awaiting further updates. Get well soon, Bobby!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm blessed and overwhelmed by all your prayers for Bobby. I know I haven't been very active here with my new work schedule, but y'all are great people.

Update: The vet called after having run his blood work this morning. Still elevated enzymes, but instead of being 1500, they're 990. Much better, especially for just being overnight. We have put shunts further down the list, and I just don't think lepto is an issue out here, so it sounds as if he may have ingested something -- mushrooms or sugar-free gum are two possibilities. My husband has seen a couple mushrooms on the lawn recently after Hurricane Sandy came through, but he's never shown any interest in them. However, he may have accidentally gotten one when rooting around in the leaves or hunting for sticks (his new best toy). As for gum, we don't chew gum here, but we are on lots with no fences, and we are bordered on the front by a sidewalk. There's no telling if somebody may have tossed their gum. Something I never knew but have learned quickly.

They recommend a further injection of something (sorry, everything sounds like blah blah blah when you aren't medically inclined AND scared) at 5:00, so they say we should be able to get him at 6:00.

Thank you again for all your prayers. I know they were answered. <3


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Big hugs to you and Bobby - keep us posted on how he is doing.

Jemma and Max


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great news. Hope Bobby can go home with you soon.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

It sounds like he's on his way to healing. Yay!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, so scary!! praying he can come home soon!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great news! Yay! Our pups can get in to so much trouble forging, sometimes you never know what it is, it is common for liver levels to rise with toxins, they usually go to the liver for cleaning. I know this has been scary for you, it could happen to any of us, I am glad your DH's quick action got your pup to the vet in a timely manner. Bet you can wait to pick him up!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Blue, I too am keeping you and Bobby in my thoughts. I won't add to the scary ideas you found on-line and it sounds like the vets are doing their jobs (both to help and keep you sufficiently petrified) But I did want to share with you, that Cash was seriously ill at just one year old too... and he just turned 6!!!! So know that this can turn out well for Bobby! But I know there is a special fear and sadness when they get so sick, so all of a sudden, and so young, in their prime. Hang in there! and please keep us posted!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Great news! Yay! Our pups can get in to so much trouble forging, sometimes you never know what it is, it is common for liver levels to rise with toxins, they usually go to the liver for cleaning. I know this has been scary for you, it could happen to any of us, I am glad your DH's quick action got your pup to the vet in a timely manner. Bet you can wait to pick him up!


I'm very happy as well. I tend to be more reactionary than he is, so when he called me and told he he was taking Bob to the ER, I FREAKED. This is the same man who was poo-poohing the Maltese, who was having trouble breathing one night at 1:00 am, saying he would get through it. The dog has congestive heart failure, and I knew something was very wrong. So, for him to do this, I was VERY alarmed -- but glad that he didn't take our local vet's offer to bring him in to them in the morning because they couldn't accommodate us at 5:00 yesterday.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Missy said:


> Oh Blue, I too am keeping you and Bobby in my thoughts. I won't add to the scary ideas you found on-line and it sounds like the vets are doing their jobs (both to help and keep you sufficiently petrified) But I did want to share with you, that Cash was seriously ill at just one year old too... and he just turned 6!!!! So know that this can turn out well for Bobby! But I know there is a special fear and sadness when they get so sick, so all of a sudden, and so young, in their prime. Hang in there! and please keep us posted!


Exactly, Missy. I mean, the doctor comes in with a list of tests over a page long that she thinks they need to run, tossing out these scenarios of what could cause what she's seeing, and all I can think is, "Omg, is my baby going to die??" That's why I asked if I should be scared. She said I should be very concerned as it was serious. Which, honestly, was no surprise as they wanted to keep him for 24 to 36 hours. That's always serious. Then again, I didn't need them to become petrified because we're talking about a HIGHLY energetic and playful dog that had collapsed in my yard, lethargic. That's enough to make you lose your mind.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry I am late hearing about this Blue, but I am glad that Bobby is on his way to recovery and you have such a great Vet Team to help you!
Keep us posted, I am sending positive and get well Vibes Bobby's way!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a scary thing to happen! Thank heaven it sounds like he's getting better. My fingers are crossed that, whatever the cause, the doc gets it fixed and your little guy is home safe and well again soon.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh My Goodness! I saw this title and went straight for the end first and I see that things are looking better for Bobby. How frightening. I can't imagine the night you must have had. This sounds very similar to something that happened to Finn's sister who lives in another town. Perfectly fine, and just a short time later down with vomiting and diarrhea and had to be hospitalized. I don't think the cause was ever determined. But because of the lab tests, they questioned whether it was something that was thrown over their wall to their back yard. So glad that Bobby is improving and sending wishes for full recovery. Such a worry.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad to hear that bobby is doing better this morning. I know you can't wait to have him back home!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Best wishes for Bobby! What a scare.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got home from a full day out and read this sad and scary story. I'm so sorry for what Bobby, you and DH have been going through. It's so hard to see our furry ones sick and not know what's going on. Glad to hear that things seem to be looking up and Bobby could be home soon. To repeat what's already been said, prayers and thoughts for all of you, especially Bobby. Keep us posted, as we're all in this together now.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Oh Blue, im so sorry for you and Bobby, my family is praying that Bobby will be ok,i know your picking him up tonight at 6pm, please when you get a chance let us know how Jesse brother is doing,we all send hugs and kisses to Bobby  Eddie*


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Lighting a candle for you and sending prayers!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great news! I bet you can't wait to see him!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just seeing this. Glad to hear he is on the mend. Please check in soon and let us know how he is doing.


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

Just saw this. ((( Hugs ))) 
So scary. Glad he's on the mend.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

So glad things are improving! Thank you for alerting me to sugarless gum...I didn't know that and Cass found some gum a few days back, and I couldn't get it out of her mouth in time and she swallowed it. She's okay, but I will be more watchful.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

just saw this, glad Bobby will be fine.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Such good news....hope he is home safe and sound.
Give him big kisses from the Bella sisters xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

So glad to hear Bobby is doing better....hope he's home, and feeling better by now! I too, had no idea about the sugar free gum!!! We have it here all the time! Not to long ago, I noticed Chris had a wad of gum laying on the coffee table beside his chair. Next thing I know, I'm cutting it out of Boo's fur around her mouth, and saying to Chris, "This is why mother's teach children then when gum comes out of their mouth, it goes directly into the garbage!!!!" I had no idea the danger was FAR worse then gum in the hair!!!! Me and Chris will be having another talk.....


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Just saw this and my heart goes out to you. So glad to hear your furbaby is improving!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Bob is home. We got in with him around 7:30 last night. He was VERY happy to see mommy (lots of kisses), and the second we got into the car, he crashed and slept all night They said he would, not only because he was feeling badly, but because they are so bustling around there with lights on 24/7. The only other issue was where they took out his IV, it kept bleeding. We had to keep a pressure bandage on it for a few hours, wound pretty tight. Since his clotting agents were really low, it was taking a bit longer to heal. His forearms are shaved down to the skin (I think they had had to IV him in each one, switching out at some point), and the one that kept bleeding is very bruised under the skin. 

My boy is sleeping again with his brother, Casey the Maltese.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, what a sweet picture! Sounds like he's on the mend and good that he's getting lots of sleep.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hope he is soon feeling well. What a sweetie.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The picture of Bobby at home has made my day! I have noticed for me, at first although I am excited, I am really wound up and so hyper-alert when I bring one of my pups back from a sickness or operation, but after awhile I feel my self breath a sigh of relief as the feeling of all is well comes back. I hope your there.

As a suggestion please go over to all the areas where Bobby might run or sniff outside and make for sure there is nothing unusual...look for mouse or rat bait this is the time of year people use it, and are not careful with the handling of it, sometimes they are little pellets pick anything like that up and throw it away...the baits are very attractive to our dogs. You will probably never know what it was but it's always good to be on the safe side.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*The picture of Bobby with Casey,just made my day im so happy Bobby is on the mend*


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> The picture of Bobby at home has made my day! I have noticed for me, at first although I am excited, I am really wound up and so hyper-alert when I bring one of my pups back from a sickness or operation, but after awhile I feel my self breath a sigh of relief as the feeling of all is well comes back. I hope your there.
> 
> As a suggestion please go over to all the areas where Bobby might run or sniff outside and make for sure there is nothing unusual...look for mouse or rat bait this is the time of year people use it, and are not careful with the handling of it, sometimes they are little pellets pick anything like that up and throw it away...the baits are very attractive to our dogs. You will probably never know what it was but it's always good to be on the safe side.


I know my husband went over the yard with a fine-toothed comb yesterday. Though I HATE not knowing how this all happened, the vet is also strongly looking at the fact that he was neutered just three weeks ago and this could be as a result of the anesthesia. This episode seems to fit within the window of that having happened. I'm also VERY glad I said yes to the blood work before that surgery as it wasn't necessary and cost another $70 or so. It gave us a base line to see where he was prior to surgery and where he was Thursday night. Knowing all of this, it's very possible it was from that.

Another pic showing he feels better. Certainly not a "Hallmark moment," but it shows he's feeling more comfortable.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> As a suggestion please go over to all the areas where Bobby might run or sniff outside and make for sure there is nothing unusual...look for mouse or rat bait this is the time of year people use it, and are not careful with the handling of it, sometimes they are little pellets pick anything like that up and throw it away...the baits are very attractive to our dogs. You will probably never know what it was but it's always good to be on the safe side.


Great suggestion, Robbie!

So happy for you and your DH and pups!!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Eddie said:


> *The picture of Bobby with Casey,just made my day im so happy Bobby is on the mend*


Thanks, Eddie. Bobby says WOOF to his brother. 

Now I can hardly wait to give him a bath. He smells funky and has unrecognizable sticky stuff on him from the hospital.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, sweet picture of Bobbie relaxing with his brother!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Blue_Persuasion said:


> Bob is home. We got in with him around 7:30 last night. He was VERY happy to see mommy (lots of kisses), and the second we got into the car, he crashed and slept all night They said he would, not only because he was feeling badly, but because they are so bustling around there with lights on 24/7. The only other issue was where they took out his IV, it kept bleeding. We had to keep a pressure bandage on it for a few hours, wound pretty tight. Since his clotting agents were really low, it was taking a bit longer to heal. His forearms are shaved down to the skin (I think they had had to IV him in each one, switching out at some point), and the one that kept bleeding is very bruised under the skin.
> 
> My boy is sleeping again with his brother, Casey the Maltese.


So glad he's back home!

I included the quote above, so it would be on this page for people who look at the last page in a thread like this first. It's a little extra time to read through all the pages since the last update to hear what's going on.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I am so glad your baby is okay. I know it is so scary when something like this happens. Hope all will be normal soon.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad he's home safe and sound. What a scary time for all of you. He looks very relaxed. Hugs to Bobby.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh so happy to check in and hear Bobby is doing well! what a cutie you have there!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad Bobby is back home. Hope he feels better real soon.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

glad to see Bobby back at home and on the mend!!!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Apparently while I was out shopping for Thanksgiving, he got a bath and was his old self afterwards (very animated and excitable). He's paying for it now, as he's zonked on the couch. I can tell he's gone through something (even if I wasn't there for all the horrors of the ER) because he is a VERY active pup. To see him sleeping so much is odd. lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess that's to be expected. Sounds like he's on the mend.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

It's probably a combination of the meds and the ordeal he went through. It's good he's almost back to his old self and also good that he's resting. What a relief for all


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry I wasn't around to help comfort you when you were so scared. My sisters Ausie went threw the same thing we still don't know what made her so sick.I think she got into something but it took over a month to get her back on track. Sounds like you have a good vet.
Zoey and Maddie got sick a while back I figured it out latter that she had a bag of wellness dog food that had been recalled. I had no idea until I went to get another bag that it had been recalled. So you just never know what might cause our baby's to come down sick.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Blue_Persuasion said:


> Apparently while I was out shopping for Thanksgiving, he got a bath and was his old self afterwards (very animated and excitable). He's paying for it now, as he's zonked on the couch. I can tell he's gone through something (even if I wasn't there for all the horrors of the ER) because he is a VERY active pup. To see him sleeping so much is odd. lol


Sounds great!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Late to this thread (thanks Tom for posting the update on the last page!). So glad thinkgs turned out well and Bob is on the mend. Now you can relax some and mend as well. Those experiences can take a few years off our lifespans!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy that Bobby is doing well now that he is home. A bath must be heaven for him, after all if they smell bad to us after this kind of ordeal...imagine...since dogs sense of smell is so much more evolved then ours, how he felt about his own smell.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I just saw this post and it was super scary reading it.....I just hate it when our pups get sick. I love the last pic, it looks like he is happy to be home at last! I hope his recovery goes well


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

He got all trimmed along with his bath from yesterday (getting ready for grandma and grandpa to show up). He now has "poodle puff" feet since they trimmed him down to the skin on both front legs. lol And, yes, our vet is very good, even for an emergency vet. Not only do they take good care of our pups, I feel they're VERY reasonable for being an ER. We even got just shy of $500 back from our $1900 "low end" fee we had to pay the night we dropped him off.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so happy to read he is doing well. Did someone in you house groom him while you out shopping? I am jealous.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Nah, hubby bathed him and got him all happy. I'm the groomer in the family, for what it's worth. Two doggies got it today (well, a bit of touch up from Bob's grooming yesterday, then on to my Maltese). Ugh...


----------

